# Nailing Palin



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

There is supposedly a porn movie titled "Nailing Palin" being released by Larry Flynt depicting Sarah Palin. This is a distasteful, disrespectful and disgusting thing for anyone to do to this woman. How can such a thing be done and there is no public outrage from the women (or men for the matter) in this country? Would it have been okay if the movie was about "Nailing" Michelle, Nailing Pelosi or Nailing Hillary? Now granted the 3 of them are not attractive looking women but aside from the looks bit, would anyone find it okay if such movies were released?

I would respect the forum members sensibilities by not posting a link to the clips but anyone can see it by searching youtube for "Nailing Pain" to see what it is about.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Flynt is 'bedfellows' with a section of humanity who fill the biological niche of offal. I got to tangle with him indirectly years ago. A college friend's husband landed work as Hustler's fiction editor, which meant he scraped up short stories to give it the stale air of Playboy in it's creative prime featuring the likes of Ray Bradbury.

I had a short story published in a college anthology. I had dropped in to the veteran's center where my friend had secured post graduation work as a clerk. The senior office administrator tossed me a draft of a story she had submitted to her husband, who was going to print it and gain some extra income.

I was not pleased to see my story totally ripped off except for name changes and two rather clumsy sex scenes spot welded onto the plot.

It was a very interesting week, as I moved against my former friend and larry Flynt as codefendents .Larry has some interesting bottom feeders in his employ and things were almost surreal with alternate threats and cheap buyoffs ( you want a girl?)I backed them down and am responsible for a Hustler in the early 80s going to print with a poorly coordinated layout with 5 missing pages.

And then years later I'm up in the Redwoods suppporting Julia Butterfly and Woody Harrelson shows up. I took exception, told everyone the guy thought old Larry Flynt was a friend and film inspiration and my personal story. But no, Old Woody offered more publicity and my arguments for respecting women fell on deaf ears.So I left, and my efforts are forever recorded as 'some guy bought me a better sleeping bag' in her book.

And this, I think is the problem when outrageous things like this porno film are made. I am no admirer of Palin, but we all to easily ignore what bottom feaders do, and then eat crab and lobster like it's special.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Asterix said:


> Would it have been okay if the movie was about "Nailing" Michelle, Nailing Pelosi or Nailing Hillary?


From the bit I read Hillary and Condi have supporting roles 

Is is really that surprising that a pornographer would do something low to make a quick buck?

-spence


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

No, but it should be SOCIETY'S willingness to crawl on it's belly to watch that is suprising. I worked for the video duplicating company owned by a major player in Chatsworth California on Plummer street, the porno capital of the USA. He sold out to one Jose Menendez. We switched from producing sex porn to violence porn like the Rambo movies. 'deal a day' Menendez never could distinguish the two until it hit him one night,suddenly.

'The enemy of my enemy' is not my friend when he is still an enemy.I went to classes at his same time with a girl named Lisa, kind of crazy but inately likeable; danced topless localy and then got into porn and prostitution. She wound up dead of a heroin OD ruled a homicide by 'person or persons unknown.'

larry Flynt isn't in a wheelchair for nothing.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Kav said:


> ...plaigarised...


[Sucks air through teeth, Japanese businessman style.]


Kav said:


> I...am responsible for a Hustler in the early 80s going to print with a poorly coordinated layout with 5 missing pages...


It is good to have accomplished something significant in one's life.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*As opposed to tasteful respectful porn*



Asterix said:


> This is a distasteful, disrespectful and disgusting thing for anyone to do to this woman. How can such a thing be done and there is no public outrage from the women (or men for the matter) in this country?



 Free speech.
America loves porn, go to and see real time Google searches- at least 10% porn related.
Palin's persona, intelligence are indistinguishable from a typical woman in porn, so it's not a big stretch. No offense to porn actresses.
Outrage and controversy bring publicity. I've known about this for a week or so, but this is my first opportunity to discuss it. Thanks! Also didn't know clips were up. Thanks again!
Let's face it, Flynt showed restraint featuring Sarah instead of Bristol.
 The nomination of Palin is a greater exploitation of an attractive woman than some novelty porn video.


Spence said:


> From the bit I read Hillary and Condi have supporting roles


True.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> [*]Palin's persona, intelligence are indistinguishable from a typical woman in porn, so it's not a big stretch. No offense to porn actresses.


*PLONK*


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Free speech.
> America loves porn, go to and see real time Google searches- at least 10% porn related.
> Palin's persona, intelligence are indistinguishable from a typical woman in porn, so it's not a big stretch. No offense to porn actresses.
> Outrage and controversy bring publicity. I've known about this for a week or so, but this is my first opportunity to discuss it. Thanks! Also didn't know clips were up. Thanks again!
> ...


Wow... that's horrible.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

A while back I had occasion recently to read a case where a court sanctioned a pro se prisoner litigant. Basically, he would write erotic fiction involving him and various females he encountered in the corrections/legal fields. The usual story involved them trying to use sex to get him to commit crimes for them. He'd then file it as a 1983 suit and name them as defendants, and the taxpayers would pay all the costs...


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I think this is it, actually.

https://bulk.resource.org/courts.gov/c/F3/106/106.F3d.61.96-6378.96-6254.96-6112.html



> [At a subsequent encounter Woods] allowed me to have vaginal intercourse with her. [Woods later] agreed to have anal intercourse with me. As I started to penetrate her she cried out "please don't your tearing me open," so I stopped. Defendant Woods stated that she could not take all (9) Nine Inches. After we put on our clothes Defendant Wood said again how Important it was to have her husband killed.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Free speech.
> America loves porn, go to and see real time Google searches- at least 10% porn related.
> Palin's persona, intelligence are indistinguishable from a typical woman in porn, so it's not a big stretch. No offense to porn actresses.
> Outrage and controversy bring publicity. I've known about this for a week or so, but this is my first opportunity to discuss it. Thanks! Also didn't know clips were up. Thanks again!
> ...


Kav, seems we have a "belly crawler" in our very midst.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, Chats!! Keep posting. Your obvious lack of any decency or sense of fair play is possibly worse than some of the nasty righties we have here.

Good Lord. Be glad you are anonymous. I don't think you would have any credibility in your real life (unless you are 15 or younger) if people who knew who you were could read posts like this.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Free speech.
> America loves porn, go to and see real time Google searches- at least 10% porn related.
> Palin's persona, intelligence are indistinguishable from a typical woman in porn, so it's not a big stretch. No offense to porn actresses.
> Outrage and controversy bring publicity. I've known about this for a week or so, but this is my first opportunity to discuss it. Thanks! Also didn't know clips were up. Thanks again!
> ...


Typical.

Edit: Oh, and where is Jack decrying the "hate" on this? Very telling.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Orsini, I modified my late night typo. I wouldn't want any japanese businessman sucking his teeth, or losing them, my dealings with japanese businessmen being none to friendly.

As to the measure of my life accomplishments, that is between me, my Maker, the IRS ( whoever calls first) several good horses I turned around, ditto with some ex girlfriends, and a greatfull nation that gave me the G.I. bill for 6 years honorable military service.

Oh, almost forgot. I jumped the dead battery of my korean nieghbor this morning. She doesn't think much of japanese businessmen either.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Pretty vile.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Representations of dumb girls unsexy, but funny*



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Good Lord. Be glad you are anonymous. I don't think you would have any credibility in your real life (unless you are 15 or younger) if people who knew who you were could read posts like this.


Blah, blah. I'm not here to impress you, and I'm not timid IRL either.
Anyway, I was skeptical at the first photos of Lisa Ann, but she is fairly convincing as Serra Paylin, despite the oversized bust.

Query 'Nailin Palin part 1' to see the hilarious scene where the Russian soldiers knock on her front door. I'm actually in the feminist camp against pornography, but that's just funny.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think everyone's getting way too huffy about this. It's porn -- if someone's in the media, they're bound to be parodied in it. It happens ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm trying to find your sources. As I stated, I've worked on the periphery of the industry, was acquainted with more than a few women who were in the industry from a brief 1-3 film career ( the majority) to longtime performers. 
The sex trade, and for all it's industry award ceremonies and promotion of free speech it is anything -but - free. 
It destroys lives, be it STD, drugs, violence, suicide, prostitution. And the people on 'top' don't give a damn. There is always a barely legal 18 y/o off the bus from Minnesota. They are NOT Sarah Palin.

And, what if they are? I don't care for Palin's politics or her way of expressing them sometimes. But, to my knowledge Palin has never put her moose rifle to my head and taken food from my mouth. Niether have your mother or girlfriend Chatsworth, and I doubt you would enjoy seeing a porno portraying them.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you for that refreshing display of maturity, Chats!

Just keep those posts coming (and your credibility waning.)


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*forsbergacct2000 still grumpy over something*

Kav, are you aware that the film's feature actress, Lisa Ann, has her own talent management agency? I'm not going to sing the virtues of the porn industry, but today's participants are generally savvy contracters, not stupid rubes. Your image of back alley sleaze is outdated: adult entertainment is big business now and very regulated.

The women in my life are not national public figures, but if they were I'd opt against watching any risque parody of them. Heck, I'm not even interested in the actual sex scenes in the Paylin video (which I'm somehow sure Todd and Sarah will be watching soon).

Forsy, please stop boring others with posts addressed to me and purely about me. We have something called PM's for that.
Now here's a video of Terry Tate tackling Sarah Palin. Incredible!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You post nasty stuff publicly, and I'll respond to it publicly. You are not a mod.


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

*Oh please*



Asterix said:


> Would it have been okay if the movie was about "Nailing" Michelle, Nailing Pelosi or Nailing Hillary? Now granted the 3 of them are not attractive looking women...


You eliminate your post from serious consideration when you say that none of the three women you mention are attractive. Good day.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*somebody gets it*



A world beyond fleece said:


> You eliminate your post from serious consideration when you say that none of the three women you mention are attractive. Good day.


+1, and I'd say Pelosi is physically hottest, yet is the one not in the film!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think it's a porn actress named Sarah Palin but anyway it's pretty dispicable.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It's distasteful and disrespectful of Gov. Palin. Though I personally would never seek it out, I would defend that sleazebag Flynt's right to release it. As much as it pains me, this is why we have freedom of speech and the press. If you don't like, don't watch it.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

> It's distasteful and disrespectful of Gov. Palin. Though I personally would never seek it out, I would defend that sleazebag Flynt's right to release it. As much as it pains me, this is why we have freedom of speech and the press. If you don't like, don't watch it.


I would disagree that this is *why* we have free speech.

IMHO, this is just a sample of the trash that must be endured if we are to maintain free speech.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

FIRE! FIRE! There's a FIRE! in the FORUM! FIRE!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

He has the right to put it out there, I suppose.

I have the right to not see it and to decide that someone who publishes it or delights in it is a jackass.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Kav, fire is okay if it burns the polyester stuff.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Pornography isn't something that started with Larry Flynt. Porno and erotica go back as far into the archaeologic record as a simple cross ( not THAT ONE) representing the male force penetrating the female.

Societies are in constant conflict and conformity over 'what is art' and what is porno. A Maplethorpe exhibition draws fire and Michealangelo's David in Forest Lawn mortuaries California gets a fig leaf.

Larry Flynt is no Maplethorpe. Larry is no champion of human freedom. Larry is what his ragmag proclaims- a HUSTLER.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Kav said:


> Porno and erotica go back as far into the archaeologic record...


Looks like you are dodging the bullet to me about what America's free speech means. When the Declaration of Independence was signed that is when America began. I don't believe some of the ideas of todays free speech is what early Americans would agree with.

As far as art goes some porn hides behind art when it is not art. And other porn is art, but who says the artist doesn't have a twisted mind such as some of those who are in prison for filming child rape artistically? Art is a form of speech. Speech is supposed to be free in general but not all speech should be free, because those of either sex and of any age being raped are not free. And should slander be free? Or, smearing? Etc.? Which is not the way we are suppose to live or think and were suppose to be good example before our peers, so supporting something corrupt- how can that be rigth? And then there is the poem "Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me..." with out this how are ever going to become thick skinned?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

'Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me.' All societies have a boundary of behavior. Margaret Meade may have written a book on polynesian sexuality, but that more relaxed culture also gave english the word TABOO.
America and the states have a legal code covering a great many human behaviors.Various segments of american society have social mores. It is the struggle to both accomadate those mores without imposing unreasonable repression on other's freeedom. 
It gets a little blurry when one party uses that 'freedom' to deny it to others. If Flynt promotes human sexuallity as a GOOD thing, He is contradicting himself by using it as a weapon to hurt others. Portraying srah Palin as having sexual activities outside the boundaries of her own established mores is demaning. It is emotional violence. It is rape.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

WA said:


> Looks like you are dodging the bullet to me about what America's free speech means. When the Declaration of Independence was signed that is when America began. I don't believe some of the ideas of todays free speech is what early Americans would agree with.
> 
> As far as art goes some porn hides behind art when it is not art. And other porn is art, but who says the artist doesn't have a twisted mind such as some of those who are in prison for filming child rape artistically? Art is a form of speech. Speech is supposed to be free in general but not all speech should be free, because those of either sex and of any age being raped are not free. And should slander be free? Or, smearing? Etc.? Which is not the way we are suppose to live or think and were suppose to be good example before our peers, so supporting something corrupt- how can that be rigth? And then there is the poem "Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me..." with out this how are ever going to become thick skinned?


How in hell old are you anyway?​


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Pornography is not "speech" as contemplated by the 1st amendment. Not even close.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> How in hell old are you anyway?​


The girly mags. are are rather new. What, the first 150 years and there were no playboy type publications until playboy? Whatever popped up in the past got put out pretty quickly. Of course there is always the underground. If you can show me different...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Kav said:


> 'Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me.' All societies have a boundary of behavior. Margaret Meade may have written a book on polynesian sexuality, but that more relaxed culture also gave english the word TABOO.
> America and the states have a legal code covering a great many human behaviors.Various segments of american society have social mores. It is the struggle to both accomadate those mores without imposing unreasonable repression on other's freeedom.
> It gets a little blurry when one party uses that 'freedom' to deny it to others. If Flynt promotes human sexuallity as a GOOD thing, He is contradicting himself by using it as a weapon to hurt others. Portraying srah Palin as having sexual activities outside the boundaries of her own established mores is demaning. It is emotional violence. It is rape.


And of course Meade was hoodwinked by that "relaxed" culture into thinking it was much more relaxed than it actually was. She was played.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Porno and erotica go back as far into the archaeologic record as a simple cross ( not THAT ONE) representing the male force penetrating the female.


Wasn't it the Caveman era that started the erotica?^


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Big deal. I vaguely remember seeing something about a similar video being made parodying Monica Lewinsky and Bill Clinton years ago as well. 

They know people will get indignant, outraged... then search for it on youtube.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

A world beyond fleece said:


> You eliminate your post from serious consideration when you say that none of the three women you mention are attractive. Good day.


....and your opinion/existence is supposed affect my price of fish in some way?


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Free speech.
> America loves porn, go to and see real time Google searches- at least 10% porn related.
> Palin's persona, intelligence are indistinguishable from a typical woman in porn, so it's not a big stretch. No offense to porn actresses.
> Outrage and controversy bring publicity. I've known about this for a week or so, but this is my first opportunity to discuss it. Thanks! Also didn't know clips were up. Thanks again!
> ...


Of course that's just your unbiased opinion. What a joke you are.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

omairp said:


> Big deal. I vaguely remember seeing something about a similar video being made parodying Monica Lewinsky and Bill Clinton years ago as well.
> 
> They know people will get indignant, outraged... then search for it on youtube.


It could be some actor and actress portraying Bill and Monica.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Yeah, namecalling, huh?*



TBOWES said:


> Of course that's just your unbiased opinion. What a joke you are.


If you disagree, state your case, stinky.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Osburne's 15 y/o sister sat expectantly on the waterbed, feeling the rolling tide of the silk sheeted mattress matching the rapid pumping of blood beneath her own satin, soft skin. She was trying to remember the pose copied from Madonna on MTV, scared she would come of as a bad Britney.
The out of work security guard stood at the end of the bed, legs spread sugggestively as he tried to hold in the beer gut, but pleased the brown spray paint had worked well covering his bald spot with a light comb over.
He was slapping the crome handcuffs in one palm while eyeing her.
"Your under arrest for being a BAD little GIRL! I am going to have to restrain you and give the punishment you DESERVE!"

She lay back, feeling the flushing of her skin, twitching of nerve endings and her pupils dilating.
'Oh yes,yes! do it Chatsworth, do IT! Do ---It----NOW!

OhOHOHOHOH yesyesyes HOHOH Oh my god YESSSSSSSS

The guard didn't know who this Chatsworth was, didn't care. He snapped his Spyderco knife cutting the ankle monitor off. But that was worth the yet to be shot photos in the camera hidden in his gym bag . 10% of GOOGLE searchers would pay good money for them, enough for that tour of Honduran brothels the pre op cellmate told him about.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

_*If you don't want to read it get off the Interchange.*_

Don't report non-spam posts on the Interchange unless they are hate-speech.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> If you disagree, state your case, stinky.


No thanks, you fixed mind is a reflection of your intellect. So there is no need to waste my time on your malicious comments.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The faux Sarah is Lisa Ann, who "will be nailing the Russians who come knocking on her back-door." In another scene -- a flashback -- "young Paylin's creationist college professor will explain a 'big bang' theory even she can't deny!"


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> If you disagree, state your case, stinky.


Cat got your tongue


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*'nuff said?*

The middle one is porn Paylin.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> The middle one is porn Paylin.


Very Gay


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> The middle one is porn Paylin.


Wow,Sarah Palin sure has big boobs.


----------

